# Thanksgiving Poulty



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

first off happy thanksgiving to canadians, i figured since the whole family is going to have a nice dinner and feast on alot of different foods that my rbps should have a treat! wont come back to poulty until xmas tho, since i heard its not so good for their health


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

In the wild, piranha will get their share of birds that some how fall into the water. It does happen! A mixed variety of foods is always best for any piranha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

baddfish said:


> In the wild, piranha will get their share of birds that some how fall into the water. It does happen! A mixed variety of foods is always best for any piranha.


Partially right. Aquarium is not a river so water quality will crash. Turkey has natural oils that will breakdown into ammonia. Not to mention the undigested particles that will be all over the bottom of tank.


----------

